# Protech or Scoop Dogg on Case 85xt



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm going to be purchasing a Case 85xt from a buddy this week and I will be adding a pusher to it. I am looking at either a 10 foot rubber edge pro-tech priced at $3,100. from our local dealer who just started selling them, or a 10 foot Scoop Dogg pusher from Central Parts for $2,232. plus whatever they charge me for shipping. 

I have gone down and looked at the Pro-Tech pusher they have in stock and it looks like a very nice product, but for $800 less, I wonder how nice the Scoop Dogg is? I have never seen one around here, and have not gotten a close look at the build of them. I do notice that they are heavier than the pro-tech's leading me to believe that there is more steel on them.

I know a pusher is really just a steel box, but durability wise, anyone have any opinions?

This will be my first pusher.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

We're going to be buying a pusher too, and we're going to go with the Protech. We just don't trust the little square tubing supports the other brands have holding on to the side plates.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JaimeG;826701 said:


> We're going to be buying a pusher too, and we're going to go with the Protech. We just don't trust the little square tubing supports the other brands have holding on to the side plates.


I hear ya, that is the only thing that is really pushing me away from the scoop dogg. Or atleast making me weary of it. And the price difference. I just don't know why it would be so much cheaper, but yet have more weight in steel. Unlike a lot of these commercial plowing customers, I get nervous when I see low prices. haha.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have 3 pro techs now and I will buy more. 1 12 ft loader pusher rubber edge, 1 10 ft and one 12 ft backhoe pusher switchblade. One complaint on the switchblade is when using the steel trip edge side the wear shoes are too small of a footprint so they wear fast.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

merrimacmill;826675 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm going to be purchasing a Case 85xt from a buddy this week and I will be adding a pusher to it. I am looking at either a 10 foot rubber edge pro-tech priced at $3,100. from our local dealer who just started selling them, or a 10 foot Scoop Dogg pusher from Central Parts for $2,232. plus whatever they charge me for shipping.
> 
> I have gone down and looked at the Pro-Tech pusher they have in stock and it looks like a very nice product, but for $800 less, I wonder how nice the Scoop Dogg is? I have never seen one around here, and have not gotten a close look at the build of them. I do notice that they are heavier than the pro-tech's leading me to believe that there is more steel on them.
> 
> ...


Try Burris Equipment in Waconda ..... just got a price for the same pro-tech 10' for $2730.00 + tax. The main differences are the paint quality and the inner corner bracing. I have seen other pusher corners destroyed but the pro-tech just holding up taking the beating. I love mine and just bought another tech.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

newlooklandscp;826960 said:


> Try Burris Equipment in Waconda ..... just got a price for the same pro-tech 10' for $2730.00 + tax. The main differences are the paint quality and the inner corner bracing. I have seen other pusher corners destroyed but the pro-tech just holding up taking the beating. I love mine and just bought another tech.


I think Wauconda is a little too far from him.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

ya opps didnt check his location, just saw .... "central parts". Burris might ship it tho.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*pushers*

When I bought my protechs last year I got a 25% off regular price because I bought before September 30th. If a dealer bought a large inventory before this date and he still has stock he should be still able to honour the sale price.


----------



## DIESEL PLOWGUY (Feb 17, 2005)

Protech all the way. Great customer support have been to their factory many times t pick up new blocks and left with some cool free gear. Great people and I have never had a issue with there product that was related to build quality. I cant say anything bad about them


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have one protech and it nice but the rest of the pushers that we use are scoop dogg. The doggs hold up just fine. My protech is in question but it is going to keep running. Either way you cant go wrong. If they do break just keep welding them back together and keep running them. I like the doggs because they are cheaper, my guys can afford them and we can get a bunch of them for a lot less money. We bought 3 ten foot skid steer pushers and a 14 foot backhoe for about $7900. The same size protechs would have cost about $14000. So I just dont think the protechs are worth the money they are asking they have no moving parts. The protech I have is very comparable to the doggs not much different they both do the same thing. The doggs saved me a bunch of money. Just my thoughts.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike S;832434 said:


> I have one protech and it nice but the rest of the pushers that we use are scoop dogg. The doggs hold up just fine. My protech is in question but it is going to keep running. Either way you cant go wrong. If they do break just keep welding them back together and keep running them. I like the doggs because they are cheaper, my guys can afford them and we can get a bunch of them for a lot less money. We bought 3 ten foot skid steer pushers and a 14 foot backhoe for about $7900. The same size protechs would have cost about $14000. So I just dont think the protechs are worth the money they are asking they have no moving parts. The protech I have is very comparable to the doggs not much different they both do the same thing. The doggs saved me a bunch of money. Just my thoughts.


Haha, that was pretty much the answer I was looking for. I was really hoping someone would pipe up and give me a reason to save the 900$ and go with a scoop dogg. I keep thinking the same thing, we are all proficient at welding, if it breaks with no moving parts, just weld it. Scoop dogg it will be.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes that how I feel! We carry a welder with us when we plow! We never broke a Dogg yet!


----------

